# Profibus/DP vs. Modbus/RS485



## senmeis (12 August 2011)

Hi,

soweit ich sehe sind Profibus/DP und Modbus/RS485 sehr ähnlich. Können diese beiden bezüglich der Einsatzgebiete vergleichbar?

Cu
Owen


----------



## Ing_Lupo (12 August 2011)

*Einsatzgebiete*

Hallo

Grundsätzlich: Profibus -> Deutschland/Europa
                    Modbus -> Rest der Welt

Das hängt meist von den einzusetzenden Geräten (Slaves ab).

Siemens unterstützt kaum Modbus (bzw. teuer). 

Aber es gibt auch Alternative  CPU s die Modbus (auch TCP) und Profibus
unterstützen. 

Ing_Lupo


----------



## bugatti66 (15 August 2011)

Hi,
Profibus ist schneller und man benötigt einen Profibus Master.
Modbus ist älter und vom Funktionsumfang mehr mit 3964R (als einfaches serielles Protokoll) zu vergleichen.
Das Gegenstück zum Profibus im amerikanischen Markt ist das DeviceNet (obwohl DevieceNet kein RS485 sondern die CAN-Chips nutzt, ist es von Geschwindigkeit und Funktionsumfang vergleichbar).
Ich glaube, es gibt keinen Hersteller, der nicht Profibus unterstützt.


----------



## Voxe (16 August 2011)

Hallo,

nun, Profibus mit Modbus vergleichen ist nicht so einfach. Die großen Unterschiede liegen im Hardware-Marktpreis. Als Beispiel, PC-seitig kommt man an den Modbus mit einer Ethernet-Karte, soll es Real-Time werden kommt die Spizification-Intel-Chipsatz. Beim Profibus, braucht es eine spezielle Karte. Wobei, der Unterschied wird wohl die Datengeschwindigkeit sein.

Allerdings, die Auswahl des Systems liegt in der Anwendung. Wenn viele Antriebe im System, dann nicht mehr Modbus (auch wenn günstiger). Die Amis treten dann ihr Device-Net in die Tonne und wechseln zum Sercos. Also so einfach, ist der Vergleich nicht.

Gruß


----------



## b0zzen (17 August 2011)

definiere "viele antriebe"?


----------



## Voxe (17 August 2011)

Schon mehr wie zwei Servos, hängt allerdings vom Protokoll ab. Ich meinte nicht FU's.


----------



## erdmann (18 August 2011)

Hallo,

beide Schnittstellen haben durchaus Ähnlichkeiten, aber auch grosse Unterschiede.

Modbus (RTU) oder auch Modbus (ASCII) arbeitet mit RS485 auf physikalischer Ebene. Genauso wie Profibus. Beides exakt gleiche Elektrik.
Profibus definiert eine (gewünschte) Leitungsqualität, Modbus nicht.
Modbus arbeitet üblicherweise mit 9,6kB / 19,2kB als Standard, weitere Baudraten sind möglich, aber nicht fest definiert.
Profibus arbeitet mit 9,6kB / 19.2kB / 93,75kB / 187,5kB / 500kB / 1,5MB / 3MB / 6MB / 12MB (habe ich welche vergessen ?)
Modbus ist ein Single-Master System, Profibus ein Multi-Master System.
Die Modbus- üblichen Baudraten können mit jedem beliebigen Microcontroller realisiert werden, das Protokoll ist so simpel, so das es mit wenig Aufwand als Master oder Slave auf jedem handelsüblichen Microcontroller mit serieller Schnittstelle realisierbar ist.
Profibus bis ca. 187,5kB ist auch noch auf MCs realisierbar, darüber hinaus nicht. Höhere Geschwindigkeiten sind nur mit entsprechenden ASICs möglich.
Profibus als heute gebräuchlicher Profibus-DP ist genormt. Im zyklischen Datenaustausch ist DP begrenzt auf ca. 240 Byte Sende- und Empfangsdaten pro Slave. Mehrere DP- Telegramme pro Slave sind nicht möglich. Ebensowenig ist eine wahlfreie Adressierung von bestimmten Daten möglich.
Der Server (Slave) definiert max. ca. 240 Byte für Sende- und Empfangsdaten. 

Modbus als ursprünglich herstellerspezifische Schnittstelle ist nicht genormt. Ein fester, zyklischer Datenaustausch ist nicht vorgesehen. 
Der Server (Slave) definiert max. 65536 "Register" je Bereich in 4 Bereichen.
a) Inputs (Analoge Eingänge zu je 16bit, Read only)
b) Holding Registers (Datenworte zu je 16bit, Read/Write)
c) Read discretes (binäre Eingänge zu je 1 bit, Read only)
d) Coils (binäre Ausgänge zu je 1 bit, Read/Write)
Diese Register können wahlfrei einzeln oder blockweise gelesen oder geschrieben werden, wobei die max. Länge eines Telegramms auf (ebenso wie bei Profibus) ~255 Byte begrenzt ist. Aber es können im Unterschied zu Profibus-DP beliebig viele Telegramme zwischen Master und Slave ausgetauscht werden.

Weitere Möglichkeiten sind im Protokoll definiert, (möchte ich aber hier nicht weiter erläutern).
Die weitaus meisten Modbus- Geräte sind mit Read/Write Holding Registers vollständig anbindbar.

Da Modbus aus dem Hause AEG/Modicon stammt und Profibus aus dem Hause Siemens, sind die Wege vorgezeichnet.

mfg

erdmann


----------

